# Another? TiVo 1000 competition



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

This time you don't need a remote or a unique number. This is for VM customers, and a message has been popping up on people's screens to visit a new website: http://www.virginmedia.com/wintivo.

You can enter your details without having to need a code or anything. Contacts will be, well, contacted by 20th March and, oh, if it says at the end "Thanks for your interest Phil" don't worry, the same message is appearing to other people (on DS Forums) as well.

I'm just lucky to be called Phil, however.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm Phil!

No, _I'm_ Phil!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spartacus_(1960_film)


----------



## redpizza (Sep 28, 2004)

No, I'm Phil... and my wife's Phil too

Life of Brian - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_of_brian


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

redpizza said:


> No, I'm Phil... and my wife's Phil too
> 
> Life of Brian - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_of_brian


I am Phil, and not Sparticus.

Yes I'm another Phil.


----------



## MrShades (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm Roderick.... Roderick the Robber...






only joking...


another Phil here!


----------

